# treestands on private land



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Do treestands have to be taken down on private land? The regs say treestands have to be down by Jan. 10th on state and federal land but says nothing of private land. I wrote G&F but have not recieved an answer yet. I sure would appreciate it if anyone could answer this question for me.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

No they dont have to be taken they are on private land.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks goosebuster3.... :beer: have a good one!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

that all depends on whose private land it is


----------

